

NASA and Widom-Larsen Theory: LENR Inside Story - asc
http://blog.newenergytimes.com/2012/05/24/nasa-and-widom-larsen-theory-inside-story/

======
asc
LENR power: the end of Stephenson's "Low Innovation Era"?
([http://www.wired.com/opinion/2012/04/opinion-fox-net-
innovat...](http://www.wired.com/opinion/2012/04/opinion-fox-net-innovation/))

------
SlipperySlope
Meanwhile, "edisonian" approaches continue to make progress:

[http://ecat.com/news/news-update-from-andrea-rossi-and-
ecat-...](http://ecat.com/news/news-update-from-andrea-rossi-and-ecat-com-in-
may)

